
Mathify – Simple Text Equation to LaTeX - wenqin123
http://www.mathifyit.com/
======
ephimetheus
I don't get it, why not just use LaTeX? The syntax is already almost the same
anyway..

~~~
umanwizard
"$$x+\frac{32}{2}$$" is not "almost the same" as "x+32/2".

~~~
IshKebab
Using / instead of \frac is by far the biggest difference, so it is "almost
the same".

~~~
aaossa
Just wanted to point out that this is not friendly for beginners. A beginner
will be lost between a lot of "\frac"s and "{}"s (I don't know the name in
English, sorry). Been there

~~~
18nleung
{} are "brackets"/"curly brackets" :)

~~~
umanwizard
No, [ ] are brackets; { } are braces.

(Disambiguating with an adjective does make it ok to use either -- "Curly
brackets" are still { }, and "square braces" are still [ ] )

~~~
milesrout
No, they aren't. () are brackets, [] are square brackets, {} are curly
brackets. 'Brackets' always refers to () unless specifically you say 'square'.

Stop imposing your stupid American stuff on people.

~~~
umanwizard
There are substantially more Americans than people in any other English-
speaking country, and, to top it off, we're on an American forum.

It's not "stupid" to assume the dialect we're using is American English. Why
the aggressiveness?

~~~
jsilence
Because the cultural ignorance you are showing is annoying. There are vastly
more people speaking english in the world than there are US Americans. On top
of that: Most of the Americans are speaking spanish and portuguese. America !=
US America for one.

------
simon_acca
Related: [http://asciimath.org/](http://asciimath.org/)

Also, MathJax accepts asciimath as input, not sure if you can get LaTeX out of
it though.

------
kevindong
For Mac users, you can also use the built-in 'Grapher' application which comes
with a decent GUI for writing equations/formulas.

1) Open up the 'Grapher' application from the 'Applications/Utilities' folder.

2) Click on 'Choose' (it doesn't matter what other options you pick from the
initial loading screen).

3) From here on, just type your equation into the main input field. You can
also use the equation palette from the dropdown menu on the right side of the
main input field to access the templates for things like integrals and
summations. From the dropdown, you should be able to click on 'Show Equation
Palette' to get a window of all of the math symbols Grapher supports.

4) Once done writing your equation, select it all, right click, and then click
on 'Copy LaTeX Expression'.

------
lucb1e
Feedback for the author: this site is currently best viewed at 80% zoom and a
browser width of 320 pixels. Originally (at 15.6", full hd screen) I have to
keep jumping from center to left with nothing in between, which feels kinda
weird on my eyes.

~~~
wenqin123
Hey do you mind sending me a picture? You can reach me at wenqin908@gmail.com

~~~
lucb1e
No problem. Email sent with those two screenshots:
[https://snag.gy/cmDhG6.jpg](https://snag.gy/cmDhG6.jpg) and
[https://snag.gy/U4unJ2.jpg](https://snag.gy/U4unJ2.jpg)

------
amenghra
Is there any ocr to latex? Are they any good?

For desktop-based equation writing, something like Microsoft's equation editor
is perfect. For tablet/touch screen, a pen based OCR might work really well?

~~~
marvy
You want something more than deTeXify?

------
idreyn
Bookmarked as my new fastest way to generate a small LaTeX graphic when I need
one — though actually having the ability to input LaTeX might be useful as
well for edge cases.

~~~
jbergknoff
You might find this useful: [https://jbergknoff.github.io/mathjax-
sandbox](https://jbergknoff.github.io/mathjax-sandbox) (example:
[https://jbergknoff.github.io/mathjax-
sandbox/#JGVee2lccGl9PS...](https://jbergknoff.github.io/mathjax-
sandbox/#JGVee2lccGl9PS0xJA%3D%3D))

~~~
skierscott
Check out Guppy if you want a live WYSIWYG tool

[https://daniel3735928559.github.io/guppy/](https://daniel3735928559.github.io/guppy/)

------
wenqin123
By the way if you find any bugs or something doesn't work the way you expect
it please let me know!

~~~
jmmcd
The biggest lack compared to my normal Latex usage is a `\mathrm` command or
similar. For example I believe the chemical elements should be set in upright,
not italic.

~~~
wenqin123
I just added mathrm{...your text...} and text{...your text...} to write
upright text :)

------
goerz
I could see this as being useful if it was available as a library

------
gargarplex
Combine this with Detexify?

~~~
wenqin123
That's actually a pretty good idea, never thought of that. It would be good
for handwritten math notes.

------
umanwizard
Edit: apparently I didn't read the site closely enough!

~~~
Kametrixom
That's literally the second thing the website mentions: To use curly brackets
for invisible brackets:

    
    
        sqrt{1+2x^2/3}
        x^2/{3x}

